# one of my baby owls :) (pic)



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

mother owl finally went out for a bath so took the time to do some quick health checks on the owls and couldn't not get a photo of the oldest  sorry its just the one pic atm guys :flrt:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

and here is mum and dad to the trio

male:










female:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Fantastic!! Well done from all of us here

John


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

It's with deep sadness that I have to say none of the babies made it, one she didn't feed one she stood on and the biggest got knocked out of the nest by the male early this morning.

This has really upset me an cant believe this has happened neat time I will be hand rearing


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

thats such a shame  sorry for your loss, i agree, next time hand rear, they obviously dont have the experience to raise chicks bless them  xxx


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

ferretgirl said:


> thats such a shame  sorry for your loss, i agree, next time hand rear, they obviously dont have the experience to raise chicks bless them  xxx


thanks and i will be, she was okay at it making sure they were warm and safe just nature got the better of her i guess :/


----------



## Takora (Feb 29, 2012)

gaz0123 said:


> It's with deep sadness that I have to say none of the babies made it, one she didn't feed one she stood on and the biggest got knocked out of the nest by the male early this morning.
> 
> This has really upset me an cant believe this has happened neat time I will be hand rearing


So sorry to hear about your owlets  Sometimes, especially with owls, it can take a few clutches to get it right. If you need any advise on handrearing them next time feel free to ask, you'll have a lot of fun doing it even if it is hard work at times


----------

